# I am in the market for a new lathe...



## Chrisjan (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there, 
I just about had it with unbalanced drive shafts, ill aligned tail stocks which are not center height and a damn VVT transmission loosing torque. Therefore I am in the market for a new lathe. South Africa doesnt offer much in terms of different manufacturers and models. What should I choose and why:

JET 1236
NOVA 1624
Other


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 4, 2012)

While your two choices are fine machines, I think the Oneway is even better.  If you're going to all the trouble of having it shipped in, then I would go with the Oneway 1224 or 1640.

Jim Smith


----------



## Chrisjan (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry Jim... forgot to say... these are my local choices - I'm not shipping. But boy would I like a Oneway instead...


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 4, 2012)

Jim Smith said:


> While your two choices are fine machines, I think the Oneway is even better. If you're going to all the trouble of having it shipped in, then I would go with the Oneway 1224 or 1640.
> 
> Jim Smith


My sentiments, exactly!







This is my Oneway 1224! I just love turning pens on it. It currently lists at $2500.


----------



## David M (Dec 4, 2012)

I can not commet on the jet , I have the nova and it does a very good job . Solid machine , the belt last me about a year and a half . I would get a nother nova again - vs would be nice but its easy and fast to change speeds. Both should be solid machines.
David


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm very happy with my JET!


----------



## yorkie (Dec 5, 2012)

I am very pleased with my Delta Midi Lathe.  it goes in revers too.  I've turned hundreds of pens on it and have been very pleased.  I had a Jet before it but the Delta is better.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 5, 2012)

If you are doing pens and small boxes and bowls I love my wilton mini. Now I am turning larger items I use a King machinery lathe.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Galaxy player using Forum Runner


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a Jet 1236...and the the thing I dislike about it most - no hole through the headstock for a knockout bar!

you have to remove the handwheel first, then you can use a knockout bar to remove a drive center.


----------



## Whaler (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't speak for any of those listed but I have the Nova DVR-XP and it is a fantastic lathe.


----------

